# Low's pic thread



## Low (Mar 26, 2012)

Untill I get a decent camera the majority of these are crappy cell phone pics., B. Boehmei female I got from newflvr, beautifull...she looks due for a molt. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



B. Smithi female...i have a few of these pretties


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Mar 26, 2012)

B. Smithi versus dubia




B. Albiceps 2.5 inch




G. Pulchra juvie female




B. Albo adult female 19 years old




B. Emelia female


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Apr 9, 2012)

G. Pulchripes female, extremely obese...i just got her and she has been way overfed...4"




A. Avic female..4"...pretty girl







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (Apr 10, 2012)

Those pictures aren't that crappy for being cellphone pictures. Nice collection - keep the pics coming!


----------



## Low (Apr 13, 2012)

Aphonopelma sp. Captive bred, sold to me as "paysoni"...im 99% sure they are "carlsbad green"










Brachypelma annitha, female, 3"




Brachypelma annitha, female #2, 2.75"




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Apr 13, 2012)

B. Vagans, suspect male, 2"




GBB, female, 2.5"




B. Albo, unsexed, 2.25"




Unknown pinktoe, sold as "wooly pinktoe", poss. Huriana or metallica...definately not Avic. Avic




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Apr 13, 2012)

Feeding pics...












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Low (Apr 13, 2012)

Feeding pics...

View attachment 102006


View attachment 102007


View attachment 102008




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Apr 13, 2012)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantulastic (Apr 13, 2012)

Awesome T's.


----------



## Kungfujoe (Apr 14, 2012)

That dubia was almost as big as the T


----------



## Low (Apr 14, 2012)

Yeah, it was pretty good sized, that was when I first got my dubia colony and was seeing who would eat them without any coaxing

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Apr 19, 2012)

GBB girly nom nom...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leora22 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice Tarantulas. I like the GBB & The Aivc. avic. Keep the pics coming


----------



## Low (Apr 20, 2012)

More feeding pics.
4.5" female boehmei snacking on a dubes...
I really love this girl, so pretty....







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Apr 20, 2012)

Very bad pics of P. Pederseni, snacking on a baby dubes...
Ive had it since like 2 or 3i...a little over 2" now..










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Apr 24, 2012)

My newest girl, female G. Pulchra 4"







Munching on an adult male dubes,




Absolutely georgeous...velvety black.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Low (May 1, 2012)

Another new addition

4" female B. Albiceps













I know they r called "golden red rump"...but I honestly dont see red...to me, the setae are distinctly orange.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (May 3, 2012)

Freshly molted girl













Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Storm76 (May 4, 2012)

Nice pulchripes. What's her size now?


----------



## Low (May 4, 2012)

Thanks storm....shes a little over 5 inches now.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jared781 (May 4, 2012)

Low said:


> My newest girl, female G. Pulchra 4"
> 
> View attachment 102598
> 
> ...


Damn... has to be the nicest G. pulchra iv ever seen!!!

---------- Post added 05-04-2012 at 12:34 PM ----------




Low said:


> View attachment 102013
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


wow.. your Brachy's are tanks! lol


----------



## Low (May 4, 2012)

Lol, thanks...i love my brachys

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (May 5, 2012)

Female albiceps munching a superworm







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Low (May 8, 2012)

Juvie male B. Boehmei having a snack...










Hes going to hopefully produce some pretty little babies with my big girl when he hooks out....thats going to be awhile tho, hes only 3" or so...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (May 10, 2012)

Dinner time...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## wesker12 (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful tarantulas my friend! Loving your stocky "tanks"!


----------



## HoboAustin (May 11, 2012)

So you were the one with the post on craigslist looking to trade 

These are very good pictures, especially for your cellphone! That albiceps is stunning!


----------



## Low (May 11, 2012)

Thanks wesker...and an oklahoman I see...yeah that was me, I need to repost that...lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (May 11, 2012)

New 1 gallon pokie/psalmo enclosures...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Low (May 11, 2012)

1 freshly rehoused and very thirsty subadult male P. Irminia...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Low (May 12, 2012)

Chow time...
















One of my many beautiful female B. Smithi's....
She decided to get right up on my phone and say thanks for dinner....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Storm76 (May 15, 2012)

My B. smithi lately shows quite some temper for some reason. Interesting, to say the least. Either way, they are just beautiful and shouldn't be amiss in any collection...


----------



## Low (May 21, 2012)

Crunch time...




Poecilotheria formosa girl greedily taking a superworm...i love the intensity with which pokies feed!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jun 3, 2012)

Its been a minute since I posted any pics, so heres a small update.
A beautifull female grammostola pulchra who is way too intersted in everything...she doesnt bite, but shes all over anything that moves in her cage trying to figure out what it is.







1 hell of an awsome dog!




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jun 3, 2012)

Aphonopelma hentzi female 3"










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jun 3, 2012)

A. Hentzi girl #2










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Formerphobe (Jun 3, 2012)

Love the G. pulchra.  My subadult male is very curious, too.  Always comes to the front of the tank to see what is going on.  Should have named him Curious George.


----------



## Low (Jun 4, 2012)

Got a new arboreal tank today...set it up and rehoused a female P. Formosa













Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jun 4, 2012)

And the girl herself...







A shadowbox I made awhile back ...




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jun 4, 2012)

Trying some night pics...
Female A. Hentzi having an after dinner drink....she stuffed herself all the way into the cup...













Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jun 4, 2012)

Ventral of the P. Formosa...









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jun 4, 2012)

Various nightime pics...sorry for the quality...

B. Boehmei






G. Pulchra



Albo






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jun 4, 2012)

P. Pederseni sling having a bite to eat...



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jun 5, 2012)

Formosa having a stretch...






Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## terrariumkeeper (Jun 6, 2012)

cool pics. i really like the g. pulchra


----------



## Low (Jun 6, 2012)

Thank u....shes one of my absolute favorite terrestrials...next to my B. Smithi girls...my alltime favorite.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jun 18, 2012)

A new addition










A. seemani female.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Msh (Jun 18, 2012)

That's an awesome new addition I've been wanting to get one of those for awhile.


----------



## Low (Jun 19, 2012)

And another...









Subadult female B. klaasi...absolutely stunning....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Low (Jun 25, 2012)

Juvenile female GBB....starting to look real nice...
She likes to destroy molts so I have not been able to confirm sex...but was purchased as sexed from netbug, so I trust anastasia's sexing ability....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jul 3, 2012)

Adult female GBB I got from vulgerlives in a trade, the epitome of a technicolor spider.....her date will be coming next week hopefully..







And my big 6 inch girl....i adore this spider, freshly molted and seriously stunning....she is in desperate need of a date...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HoboAustin (Jul 3, 2012)

Nice pics as always, and good luck with the GBB "date".


----------



## Low (Jul 8, 2012)

Some of my girls being photogenic..

A 5" B. Annitha






A 5-6" G. Pulchripes







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jul 8, 2012)

A 4"-5" B. Klaasi in premolt










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jul 9, 2012)

More cool stuff...

caught my P. Formosa molting...
	

		
			
		

		
	






I rehoused my adult female L. Violaceopes 7.2" dls...





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jul 9, 2012)

Picked up my first centipede today...it was labeled "vietnamese centipede"...its around 6"




And its new home, abg mix, ecoearth, magnolia leaves, sand oak leaves and sea grape leaves and some busted up cork bark and fake rock flats for hiding and such...










Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jul 16, 2012)

Random feeding pic...
Aphonopelma Seemani BCF







Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jul 18, 2012)

B. Klaasi female molted today and as u can see, she lost a pedipalp with it....im obviously bummed but she will be just fine...

The molt measured 4.5" DLS

View attachment 106224









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Jul 22, 2012)

[IMG]http://i1146.photobucket.com/albums/o525/Low883/2012-03-13112256.jpg[/IMG]

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Aug 7, 2012)

New awsomeness...
A. bicolor scorps



















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Aug 7, 2012)

B. klaasi female...lost a pedipalp with her last molt, but is still stunning...













Shes ready to breed if anyones interested in a 50/50 or has a pen/MM...
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Low (Aug 7, 2012)

Bad feeding pic of a 5" female Ceratogyrus darlingi...











Cant see it in these pics, but I really dig the ventral band on these...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Aug 14, 2012)

A new arrival...4" female B. emelia












And my "classy" girl wanted to say hi!





Quite beautifull...

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Storm76 (Aug 15, 2012)

Cute emilia  Nice catch!


----------



## Low (Aug 16, 2012)

Thank u....im quite pleased with her myself

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Low (Sep 29, 2012)

New girl.
Avicularia minatrix.


----------



## Low (Sep 29, 2012)

A young Androctonous bicolor having a sippy sap.


----------

